# Sigmarines - Sentinels of Death



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

And they shall know no...NO! This isn't parody thread. When AoS was released and somebody linked new Stormcast models with name Sigmarines, I chuckled.
But I am modeler in heart so I've had instantly many many conversion ideas. But it never came to that..until now.

Recently, I got Knight Questor model. Bulky armor, fine detail, dynamic pose, what a beautiful mini! But there was always something odd about Stormcast models. The heads. Lifeless faces of sentinel warriors.

I have ordered some bits and models and have some ideas but haven't decided yet the conversion style.

I will leave here this lonely, ever vigilant knight with a simple helmet swap. Let's see where this new project of mine will lead me.


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

I've seen a few of these conversions around, mostly on Reddit. And honestly, for me, it doesn't work.

Its just a few bits of the Stormcast model that doesn't translate well into the marine aesthetic. The shoulder pads are too sculpted to the shoulder, not bulky enough. The lower leg (knee and below) is also too skinny for my liking. 

I don't know how well a marine backpack would fit?

The only way I've seen it work is with more marine bits, and some high elf bits, and they make good Custodes. But even then they need different shoulders.

Sorry to be a debby downer.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I understand that simple kitbash won't work here. I think they look very good with different shields and melee weapons.

First idea was only to change the helmets to more medieval or spartan style. But full transition to 40k with bolters and other weapons is different story and every detail will matter. 

I like the models and I think they are great material for conversions. Lets see if I will succeed.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I suspect this could work just fine. I'm not crazy about that head though. Maybe something a little more Templar/Fists looking where the style is deliberately medieval looming will succeed more completely.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> I suspect this could work just fine. I'm not crazy about that head though. Maybe something a little more Templar/Fists looking where the style is deliberately medieval looming will succeed more completely.


Well, the head is from command squad champion which is quite similar to those of Templars. I have also few ideas with certain FW heads


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Personaly not a big fan of the marine headswaps, even with GK/BK heads. I would love to see one with Bretonian knight heads tho


----------

